# Ie7 Vs. Ff



## holyjunk

My teacher at school always talks about exploror this exploror that. I tell her and tell her that FF is better. But noooo now IE7 is out and is sooo much better. Want to help me out? I have been looking around and I just want some more help. Check out these links I have found.
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1990854,00.asp
http://www.zimbra.com/blog/archives/2006/10/ie_7_a_better_b.html

~I just put this in General Chat because I thought I would get more hits this way. If need to be moved then that is fine.


----------



## jp198780

i'd say IE7, you should've made a poll.


----------



## holyjunk

jp198780 said:


> i'd say IE7, you should've made a poll.



I want comparisons of the two. Like which one is better in terms of performance, secruity, etc..... I don't want a poll or just a opinion you might have that is not based on any reliable information.


----------



## PC eye

The full version of IE 7 dusts off that comparison there. But only the beta version of the latest FireFox is out at the present moment. FireFox 1.5 does a good job at avoiding the adware/browser hijacker traps that IE 6 fell into easily.

 Some traps still catch IE 7 to note here where you cannot hit the back button upon reaching certain shopping sites and return to the previous page you were at. FireFox 1.5 still prevails over that!


----------



## holyjunk

PC eye said:


> The full version of IE 7 dusts off that comparison there. But only the beta version of the latest FireFox is out at the present moment. FireFox 1.5 does a good job at avoiding the adware/browser hijacker traps that IE 6 fell into easily.
> 
> Some traps still catch IE 7 to note here where you cannot hit the back button upon reaching certain shopping sites and return to the previous page you were at. FireFox 1.5 still prevails over that!



Note that Firefox 2 is out and ready to use though!


----------



## jp198780

i never even knew there was a FF2 lol, i think the FF i used was FF1.5..


----------



## Emperor_nero

Theres a mobil version of FF so you can run it off a jump drive


----------



## Motoxrdude

Well, IE7 when viewing a website only makes one request while FF makes 3 by default per page. That is why it seems faster. You can also change the amount of requests per page FF makes too.


----------



## computermaineack

FF2 only came out today...and seeing as I've just upgraded to FF2 and IE7, I don't have much experience with either too much yet, but I kind of like IE7...the look and the way it...works...i guess. Don't really know how to describe it.

But I'm probably going to stick with Opera


----------



## SirKenin

Motoxrdude said:


> Well, IE7 when viewing a website only makes one request while FF makes 3 by default per page. That is why it seems faster. You can also change the amount of requests per page FF makes too.



Care to provide some evidence of that?  Besides just a bold statement?  Benchmarks prove you wrong, so I'm kind of curious.


----------



## PC eye

Since I'm already running IE 7 I'll jump on FF2 to see how it compares to that and FF 1.5. The latest FireFox is obviously in anticipation of Vista coming soon. It should reveal a smoother update over 1.5. How it compares to IE 7 is still pending. http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## SirKenin

Motoxrdude said:


> Well, IE7 when viewing a website only makes one request while FF makes 3 by default per page. That is why it seems faster. You can also change the amount of requests per page FF makes too.



btw...  I was doing some hunting for some stuff..  I noticed that there are quite a few bugs in the new FF beta that are being found and fixed..  Maybe hold off on it for a while..  Also, if you are interested, rather than just making random claims you can do your own benchmarks:

http://www.24fun.com/downloadcenter/benchjs/benchjs.html
http://wd-testnet.world-direct.at/mozilla/.../jsTimeTest.htm
http://www.numion.com/Stopwatch/


----------



## PC eye

The one at the link there is no longer a beta version. That's the finished release. When running the RC2.0 that thing locked instantly when you tried to open anything. The full version is finally ready. Let's see if the bugs are worked out completely...........  help???    before you get your hopes up. Now to get used to the slightly new appearance. It went right on to update 1.5 without a blink of the eye.


----------



## apj101

while on the topic, what is everyones impression of ff2


----------



## maroon1

IE6 was my worst browser.
But now after IE7, I would say it is my second second best browser.

IE7 has some better features than FF2.0 and vice versa, but I still like firefox more because it has spell checker, and extensions.

Now for me the worst browser is Opera, because it doesn't have any special feature over IE7 or FF2.0. IE7 and FF2.0 has all the features that opera has and more.
Also there is a lot of pages that doesn't render correctly in opera. So, I don't see any reason for anyone to use Opera.


----------



## Rambo

apj101 said:


> while on the topic, what is everyones impression of ff2



I preferred it when the Close Tab button was on the far right of the Tab Bar, instead of on every single tab....


----------



## PC eye

I have a good one so far. In some ways it has a very similar look and feel as IE 7. They both have a distinctive feel from their predacessors. The large buttons seen on IE 6 are gone. FireFox 2.0 now has a bookmarks toolbar that you can display or hide. There is also a user bar. And the bookmarks can be seen in a columnn just like "favorites" in IE on the left hand side. Here's a screen. http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firefox20pq6.jpg

 Here's one for IE 7. http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ie7uh2.jpg


----------



## maroon1

apj101 said:


> while on the topic, what is everyones impression of ff2



I can say FF2.0 is an excellent browser. 
It is more stable for me than FF1.5, and it runs faster.

Here is the new features of FF2.0:

    * New Windows installer using the Nullsoft Scriptable Install System (NSIS)
    * New anti-phishing features
    * There are now several hidden options for how the tabs are displayed, and the close behavior is slightly different
    * A history of recently closed tabs and the ability to reopen closed tabs
    * Automatic restoration of the user's browsing session if there is a crash
    * New default theme with new icons and a new tab bar design.
    * Inline spell checking in text boxes and the ability to search in these areas.
    * Search suggestions now appear in the search box auto-complete for Google and Yahoo!
    * New search service that supports Sherlock and OpenSearch engines
    * Combining the extensions and themes managers into an "Add-ons" manager, updating it to provide enhanced security and to allow for easier localization of extensions.
    * New search plugin manager for removing and re-ordering search engines
    * Improved support for previewing and subscribing to Web feeds (RSS and Atom)
    * New microsummary feature for bookmarks
    * Support for Scalable Vector Graphics (SVG) text using svg:textPath
    * Client-side session and persistent storage
    **JavaScript 1.7*


----------



## PC eye

maroon1 said:


> I can say FF2.0 is an excellent browser.
> It is more stable for me than FF1.5, and it runs faster.
> 
> Here is the new features of FF2.0:
> 
> * New Windows installer using the Nullsoft Scriptable Install System (NSIS)
> * New anti-phishing features
> * There are now several hidden options for how the tabs are displayed, and the close behavior is slightly different
> * A history of recently closed tabs and the ability to reopen closed tabs
> * Automatic restoration of the user's browsing session if there is a crash
> * New default theme with new icons and a new tab bar design.
> * Inline spell checking in text boxes and the ability to search in these areas.
> * Search suggestions now appear in the search box auto-complete for Google and Yahoo!
> * New search service that supports Sherlock and OpenSearch engines
> * Combining the extensions and themes managers into an "Add-ons" manager, updating it to provide enhanced security and to allow for easier localization of extensions.
> * New search plugin manager for removing and re-ordering search engines
> * Improved support for previewing and subscribing to Web feeds (RSS and Atom)
> * New microsummary feature for bookmarks
> * Support for Scalable Vector Graphics (SVG) text using svg:textPath
> * Client-side session and persistent storage
> **JavaScript 1.7*


 
 You got all that from the screen shots I posted? GRRREAT!    I'm glad someone got some benefit there. Both IE and FireFox now have the anti-phising feature along with a built in popup blocker. And both are obviously Vista ready.


----------



## ETSA

Firefox is the sh*t.


----------



## PC eye

apj101 said:


> while on the topic, what is everyones impression of ff2


 
 MAJORITY RULES! 5 TO 1 IN FAVOR OF FIREFOX!


----------



## Shady

http://www.browserden.co.uk/news/a-week-with-ie7/overview/


----------



## holyjunk

shady said:


> http://www.browserden.co.uk/news/a-week-with-ie7/overview/



Thank you shady this is something I was looking for.


----------



## tlarkin

the anti phising feature is annoying, and it causes longer load times when it runs.

FF2.0 is great, i just wish faster fox would work for it, and they improved tabbed browsing even more.  FF2.0 also has a built in spell checker, and it will spell check everything you type on it from internet forums, to online forms, etc.

Firefox is still the best browser because of all it can acheive with its added content.  Also, in FF2.0 they seemed to have merged all themes/extensions into one easier to use and manage interface.  The UI is stream lined and doesn't seem chunky like IE7.

I still use IE 7 for real heavy active x websites, i also hate active X websites they suck.


----------



## PC eye

shady said:


> http://www.browserden.co.uk/news/a-week-with-ie7/overview/


 
 Good Catch there! shady, it only confirms that FireFox .2.0 would be an improvement over IE 7.  



holyjunk125 said:


> Thank you shady this is something I was looking for.


 
 I told you shady was the smart one around here. The annoyance found with IE 7 is the links toolbar added. Instead of the tab at the end of explorer bar. Now you have to extend that along with the new menu bar as well. The option for text or icons alone will be another disappointment for some.


----------



## Shady

you can see users comments on that article here.
http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/10/24/1836218


----------



## Burgerbob

IE7 died on me. All of a sudden, there were no bars or anything... so i uninstalled it, have the latest FF2 running. Works like a charm, specially with the AdBlocker extension. Go FF.


----------



## Nini

hmm. I'd say that ff is  much better. with the extentions you can customize it to work better and fit you.

oh and a dissapointment on my comp IE7 twitches and flickers when writting in the address bar :|


----------



## jp198780

Nini said:


> with the extentions you can customize it to work better and fit you.



yeahh, thats why i kinda like FF better, but i use IE..


----------



## Burgerbob

jp198780 said:


> yeahh, thats why i kinda like FF better, but i use IE..



if you like FF better, and IE6 has so many issues, then why do you use it? just a question...


----------



## Redbull{wings}

i have both but i still use ff partly because 1.5 and ie6 made me a firefox fanboy so im loyal to it and also because i love my extensions/themes(when i get bored with this new 1)


----------



## tlarkin

Plus, you should support the open source community, they are making all those products for firefox for free.


----------



## Duffman656

I have always been an FF fanboy, (Haha,) but I seriously do dislike IE7 in comparison to FF. FF to me anyway seems faster, has more abilities, (For example if your computer for some reason crashes firefox, or closes for any reason other then hitting the X button, it has a restore session ability.) So yeah...... I think it's faster, more features, better look, more addons, and just simply better.


----------



## rayZa

IE7 loads flash much faster.


----------



## Burgerbob

rayZa said:


> IE7 loads flash much faster.



and... is that a big deal? i can wait the extra couple seconds.


----------



## maroon1

until now I didn't have any problem with both IE7 and FF.
The think that a like about IE7 is the tabs. the tabs in IE are easier to use and it is more organized than FF.

But I still prefer to use FF because it has spell checker. I do a lot of spelling mistakes.


----------



## maroon1

Also, I forgot to say that in FF, when use the find option, you don't need to write the full word to find it. FF will highlight the letters that you write by red.

Also, you can use "Highlight all" to highlight all the words that you want to find by yellow color.

Thats one of the most important reasons that make me love FF


----------



## tweaker

apj101 said:
			
		

> while on the topic, what is everyones impression of ff2



Well i find it more stable than 1.5, and I like some of the features. What I dont like about it is that it's rather slow, no matter warm or cold it's still slow. And I don't like the closing x on each tab, it is easy to accidently close a tab when clicking on it.


----------



## maroon1

tweaker said:


> And I don't like the closing x on each tab, it is easy to accidentally close a tab when clicking on it.



FF2.0 stores recently closed tabs.

Just go to "history", then go to "Recently Closed Tabs"


----------



## Geoff

I like FF2 much better, especially with the spell checker.  But what still annoys me is the memory leak.


----------



## tweaker

maroon1 said:
			
		

> FF2.0 stores recently closed tabs.



So? I still think it's bad that they put the x on every tab. And yes it uses way to much memory. 

But it's staying on this machine, for now..


----------



## Cromewell

Firefox is pretty bad for memory usage but even IE7 isn't that good. One thing I do like about IE7 is that when you minimize it it will free up a majority of the memory it is using and only take more memory when you go to view the tabs (does firefox do this too now?).


----------



## apj101

> does firefox do this too now


from what i can see the footprint stays the same


----------



## Dylan_

I haven't got either but will be getting both soon (very soon). Does IE have the tabbed browsing style as of number 7? What has changed for IE and FF?

Thanks,


----------



## PC eye

IE 7 has a single large tab on the explorer bar that shows what site you are on and what page(#5) as well. You don't have the links tab on the right side anymore however. That is now a separate tool bar.  ! But they added a links folder at the top of the favorites column. FF2 has separate page tabs there with boomarks also seeing a toolbar and opening a left column like favorites does in IE. The Windows version of FF2 and IE 7 strive to look like each other now.    or  ???


----------



## tweaker

Did I mention I absolutely hate that x on every tab? Damnit I accidently closed a tab in which I had written quite a long post.[/rant]

Anyway, who's trying out fasterfox 2.0.0?


----------



## Cromewell

I know, those damn Xs are too easy to click on when you are trying to change tabs. I wasn't to keen on tabbed browsing when everyone was on about how great it is, but I have to say I do like not having 8+ windows open when I'm queuing up search results or forum sections and what not. I still don't think tabbed browsing is such a fantastic must have feature but it's pretty ok


----------



## PC eye

FireFox 2.0 not "FasterFox 2.0" has been running since it was released here. Tab browsing is still an option with it while IE 7 has one big tab now being seen by default as soon as you open your home page with the first window. You will now see a little wheel spinning in one corner of that while waiting for a page to load as well. Plus you are stuck with the "new tab" button right next to it. On the default here you see the web site IE address icon followed by "Ie7 Vs, and Ff -Page 5 - Computer Forum" for this page alone. Don't you just llove the way MS now puts that sort of "in your face"?!


----------



## Cromewell

Non-tabbed browsing is still an option for IE7, it's on one of the internet properties tabs...ironic


----------



## PC eye

True but MS made sure that you see it enabled to give IE 7 that "new look"!  it's so different!  Right! Like you really need it?   I just love "unchecking" things rather then checking them off. Don't you?   (it's auditing time. please make sure you "check off" everything carefully now... blah... blah...    beam me up scotty in a hurry!    )


----------



## tweaker

PC eye said:
			
		

> FireFox 2.0 not "FasterFox 2.0" has been running since it was released here.



Fasterfox 2.0.0 is available.

Well I've got somewhat used to FF2.0, I've finally got around to fix my site that now _should _work properly under FF.

www.tweaker.se

Hehe, now to actually get some content in there.


----------



## tlarkin

I don't know FF2.0 seems memory leaky on some systems.  I haven't upgraded all my systems yet


----------



## tweaker

tlarkin said:
			
		

> I don't know FF2.0 seems memory leaky on some systems.  I haven't upgraded all my systems yet



Thats quite the standard with FF, nothing new.


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> I don't know FF2.0 seems memory leaky on some systems.  I haven't upgraded all my systems yet



I had the problem with FF and FF2.


----------



## tweaker

And for the record, coding for FF is a complete pain in the tail.

*what else is news*


----------



## maroon1

So far I didn't have any problem with FF2.0.
And I strongly disagree with people who say that FF takes a lot of memory, because I always open a lot of tabs, and at the same time I listen to music by my WMP11 and I use yahoo messenger at same time, and FF doesn't freeze at all for me


----------



## tweaker

maroon1 said:
			
		

> So far I didn't have any problem with FF2.0.
> And I strongly disagree with people who say that FF takes a lot of memory, because I always open a lot of tabs, and at the same time I listen to music by my WMP11 and I use yahoo messenger at same time, and FF doesn't freeze at all for me



What makes you think it would freeze? It leaves quite the footprint and most people knows that for a fact.


----------



## tlarkin

Honestly, the weirdest part of running FF 2.0 is like the first week I run it, its memory leak city.  Now after the first week, its like performance haven.

I think perhaps there is some sort of virtual memory hump that happens with firefox, not sure though.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i like firefox because of the customizeability of it and the skins. right now i have a nice smooth clean mac skin to match the rest of my other skins(windowblinds and cursorxp)


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

tweaker said:


> And for the record, coding for FF is a complete pain in the tail.
> 
> *what else is news*



at least u can code for it since its shareware, where as IE7 is closed for only people of microsoft


----------



## PC eye

tweaker said:


> Fasterfox 2.0.0 is available.
> 
> Well I've got somewhat used to FF2.0, I've finally got around to fix my site that now _should _work properly under FF.
> 
> www.tweaker.se
> 
> Hehe, now to actually get some content in there.


 
 My annoyance with FireFox has more to do with not being able to install the type of search engine toolbar used on IE and now on IE 7. So far you only have a link for Diskkeeper Lite on your site to an already familiar site. I ran the full version on a 98 system with great results. I'm debating on the XP system here seeing the "lite" or full version. In the meantime FF2 runs without problems other then a need for a customized tool bar plus getting the bookmarks trandsferred from the IE favorites.


----------



## Contact zer0

www.opera.com

Problem solved


----------



## Cromewell

IceWeasel! (hacked up FF)


----------



## PC eye

Contact zer0 said:


> www.opera.com
> 
> Problem solved


 
 Sorry! I'm not into Opera or the theatre.    I'll stick with IE 7 adwares and none on FireFox.


----------



## tweaker

Cromewell said:
			
		

> IceWeasel! (hacked up FF)



lol



			
				PC eye said:
			
		

> So far you only have a link for Diskkeeper Lite on your site to an already familiar site.



Say what, the problems with my site was quite extensive.

The site was built on non FF friendly frames, and it's now built on CSS Layers.

Before & after the rebuild:
(both in FF)


----------



## PC eye

tweaker said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Say what, the problems with my site was quite extensive.
> 
> The site was built on non FF friendly frames, and it's now built on CSS Layers.


 
 What I was referring to there was the single link to an already familiar site. The first time you posted a link to the site there you couldn't get onto it with either IE or FireFox. It's looking far better now. The link to majorgeeks worked so you are at least making some progress.


----------

